# maximize network utilization?



## mnnueltuttu (Jan 4, 2012)

Dear Friends,

I am using Broad band by some local company Asianet infact they provide cheap AFAIK bcoz 256kbps-4mbps speed 6gb free download and 0.20 Rs for extra mb

and they provide extra 6gb if we buy DTH service from them okay

OKay coming to my question whenever i connect to broad band it shows normal LAN 100mbps 
but the problem lie in task manager 
on task manager i can see only less than 1% maximum 2% network utilization is there any way i can increase this say to 20% or more i have tried diabling the reserved bandwidth i am using windows xp service pack 2 

Please help me I know lot of others out there ask the same question.


----------



## Neuron (Jan 4, 2012)

You are already utilising your full available bandwidth.The 2% is respective to your lan speed, not your broadband speed.


----------



## Sujeet (Jan 16, 2012)

Yes As neuron stated more or less you are already utilising most of the available bandwith .
100MBPS is data link rate b/w your pc and isp server or your pc and lan server ..its not the actual physical data tranfer rate..to be price 2% of 100mbps gives you around 2mbps of actual downlink.uplink speed which quite high.!!


----------

